# Strauss question



## atmplayspiano (Apr 12, 2014)

So, I've been listening to some Strauss operas, and I'm wondering what the operas after Ariadne auf Naxos are like. I don't have any recordings of the later operas, are they good? If so, which are the best?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

atmplayspiano said:


> So, I've been listening to some Strauss operas, and I'm wondering what the operas after Ariadne auf Naxos are like. I don't have any recordings of the later operas, are they good? If so, which are the best?


It's always difficult to recommend opera, it's so subjective. If you want to look before you buy, have a look on YouTube for full length versions.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

The later operas vary from brilliant (Die Frau ohne Schatten) to embarrassingly bad (Die ägyptische Helena). Beside Die Frau ohne Schatten, I find Arabella, Daphne, and Capriccio to be "essential"... especially to any Strauss-lover. All of the operas... even Die ägyptische Helena... have passages of exquisite Straussian beauty.


----------



## Danforth (May 12, 2013)

Just to give a contrasting opinion, I consider _Die ägyptische Helena_ to be Strauss' second best opera (_Die Frau ohne Schatten_ is first); the depictions of Helena and Menelas are very powerful and profound, and their struggling marriage is skillfully portrayed. For other Strauss operas after _Ariadne auf Naxos_, I have never particularly liked Strauss' comedies except _Intermezzo_, which I thoroughly enjoy. In terms of pure musical beauty, though, I would recommend _Daphne_.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

just to echo what others have said: if you haven't heard _Die Frau ohne Schatten_ yet do it *today*. It's that good.


----------



## atmplayspiano (Apr 12, 2014)

deggial said:


> just to echo what others have said: if you haven't heard _Die Frau ohne Schatten_ yet do it *today*. It's that good.


I will. It looks really amazing.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

and the songs? The songs! If you like Strauss even a little bit, then you really must explore the songs


----------



## atmplayspiano (Apr 12, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> and the songs? The songs! If you like Strauss even a little bit, then you really must explore the songs
> 
> View attachment 43073


That is how I got into Strauss!


----------



## Allanmcf (May 29, 2014)

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Gerald Moore did a wonderful exploration of all the Strauss Lieder in a fine box set which I have on both vinyl and cd. Unmissable really if you love Strauss and love lieder. Easily as good as the Schubert lieder and we all know how good that is. 

Peace to all


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> The later operas vary from brilliant (Die Frau ohne Schatten) to embarrassingly bad (Die ägyptische Helena). Beside Die Frau ohne Schatten, I find Arabella, Daphne, and Capriccio to be "essential"... especially to any Strauss-lover. All of the operas... even Die ägyptische Helena... have passages of exquisite Straussian beauty.


---















Superb choices all; and all of which I have. I'd only add these two. Both are uncommonly great.

The naturally-aristocratic poise and posture of Schwarzkopf makes her a superb duchess in_ Capriccio_. Janowitz sings silver-toned gloriously in the Bohm set, but Schwarzkopf has the beautiful tone_ and _the depth of character. Honestly, I'd just buy both. They're exquisitely well-sung.

Hoffmansthal considered_ Die ägyptische Helena _his best work; Strauss was equally enthusiastic about his score. The story and the music are drop-dead gorgeous. Dame Gwyneth's voice has an impassioned, sexy importunateness in trying to win back Menelaus' love. The occasional wobble doesn't seriously detract from her beautiful line or in the highest registers. The recording quality is outstanding.


----------



## atmplayspiano (Apr 12, 2014)

I read a bit about Die ägyptische Helena and it actually looks pretty interesting. I'd like to hear it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

atmplayspiano said:


> I read a bit about Die ägyptische Helena and it actually looks pretty interesting. I'd like to hear it.


I fell in love with it. But honestly, it says more about myself than perhaps about the music. Mine is admittedly a minority view. . . but with Hoffmansthal and King Richard I still nonetheless stand.


----------



## randy woolf (Jun 7, 2014)

i love the later strauss operas. the libretti are far more interesting to me than those of most other operas. i think 'intermezzo' could be performed as a play, with no music, and do quite well. it's very contemporary, i think, the way he writes about his private life. almost like a novelist.


----------

